# Foster dog Sparkle



## Brandismom (Jun 25, 2006)

I just picked up Sparkle this morning. She was an owner turn in. We just adopted her to this wonderful family but their male won't leave her alone so they decided it was best for her to return her to rescue. She was previously a brood bitch for a breeder here in Florida. She was getting out of the dog business and dumped her leavings on rescue.. I guess it's better she did that rather than leave them in the pound.

Now tomorrow at 2 PM I pick up Parker from another rescue home... Then at 5 PM I have an appointment to pick up Bambi from another woman who is turning him into rescue. So I'll have my two and three fosters for a few days.

Bambi will have to go to the vet and be checked for H/W because this woman never had him on any prevention (I'm sure he'll be positive) So here we go again, another H/W+ dog to nurse back to health because someone coudn't be bothered to medicate the dog...

I'll post pictures of Bambi as soon as I get him here. You have already seen Parker and here is Miss Sparkle


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Aww Sparkle's beautiful. Some people.


----------



## mom2kdg (Jan 12, 2007)

She's beautiful.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Its to bad the previous owners turned them in, they sound stupid, could they not figure out that the male wouldn't leave her alone because both are not fixed? Some people amaze me. But she sure is cute!


----------

